# Any website for free classical music?



## ahang (Oct 15, 2007)

any free site for classical music direct download?


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahang,

First, check out this thread, where you will find a lot of free (and legal) music to download: The Broadcasts corner

Second, here are a few websites for free (and legal) direct downloads:

Classic Cat

Columbia University Orchestra

Peabody Institute

Piano Society

Classical LP to MP3 (new downloads every week)


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

www.naxosmusiclibrary.com

www.Rhapsody.com


----------



## rkotcher (Jan 5, 2013)

Depends on what you're looking for:

imslp.com has tons of public domain scores.
classicalarchives.com has tons of midi and mp3 recordings. As a composer, I use this one alot.


----------

